# Snake wrangler catches huge carpet python in toilet



## luv-my-snakey (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi guys
apologies in advance if the has been posted before, I can't believe how ridiculous this is :evil:
Snake wrangler catches huge carpet python in toilet | News.com.au


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 7, 2012)

Haha it would be 2m max. Nice looking Darwin


----------



## luv-my-snakey (Jan 8, 2012)

exactly  would be the longest Darwin recorded if it was that big, so ridiculous, I can't believe the comments people have left at the bottom either.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 8, 2012)

hahaha my personal fav comment is..

*Erik Rantzau of Darwin * _Posted at 8:30 PM September 06, 2009_ "Strueth...I don't remember eatin' that"​ 


​


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Jan 8, 2012)

lol, people will gobble up anything the media feeds them these days. 3.5m darwin eating kids and dogs my eye!


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Jan 8, 2012)

nice lookin darwin tho


----------

